# Nissan Newbie need help daughters stereo stopped working help Please



## Barry Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello All, I have searched for an answer before posting without much help, the speakers in my daughters Maxima have stopped working, we just purchased this car for college and when her speakers went out after one day she is very unhappy, the former owner had little children and as we found out they had filled the cassette deck with COINS??? We pulled as many out as possible there are a few coins left in there. But, the stereo worked fine until she hit a bump and it went out? the speakers, the display is still there? Thinking maybe the coins shorted something out??? But the radio was full of them for years I would assume?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Barry


----------



## Barry Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

*51 Views no replies?*

Ok I dont know what I did but I asked for help from Nissan Maxima fluent people and got zero feed back? I would have expected something, either some direction or a remark to look around some more???? As I stated I did try this BEFORE posting. I have to assume that no one really cares to help and I should find another site. I always help out anyone who asks politely and treats me as they would want to be treated. KARMA.
:lame::wtf:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You're right nobody cares about a cassette deck full of coins.
Nobody around here has a job or a life, so everybody spends their time waiting, just waiting for a fresh post to answer...because 1 out of 2 people have your exact vehicle with a cassette deck with exactly as many coins in it and exactly as many coins pulled out of it, driven in exactly the same conditions, and so on.

Even then, your post didn't register with anybody.

Go figure...

So I'll dissect it because that just the kind of guy I am...



> Hello All, I have searched for an answer before posting without much help,


It's obvious you didn't have much help posting.



> the speakers in my daughters Maxima have stopped working, we just purchased this car for college


What does a college need with a car?



> and when her speakers went out after one day she is very unhappy,


This college you speak of...it has gender?



> the former owner had little children and as we found out they had filled the cassette deck with COINS???


There are many, many types of coins out there.
Could you be more specific as to what type, nationality, year range, value of coins were placed in this cassette desk?



> We pulled as many out as possible there are a few coins left in there.


Then you didn't finish the job and want somebody else to tell you how to do it?



> But, the stereo worked fine until she hit a bump and it went out?


The stereo went out? Out where? The windows? The trunk?



> the speakers, the display is still there?


Must not have been that big of a bump if the speakers are still there.



> Thinking maybe the coins shorted something out???


Well, if those coins were wooden coins, I'd highly doubt they would've shorted anything out, but since you didn't specify exactly what kinds of coins were placed in said cassette deck, we'll never know.



> But the radio was full of them for years I would assume??


I suppose that depends on how old the children are now, wouldn't it?



> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Barry


Here's some help for ya Barry...

Get a screwdriver, a couple of types of screwdrivers.
Screwdriver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Take the cassette deck out of the vehicle.
Cassette deck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shouldn't be that hard. I'd think if a person can fish coins (no matter what type they are) out of a cassette deck, they can likely operate a screwdriver...even a left-handed metric counter-clockwise leap-year only straight-edge cross-point #5 torx bit screwdriver...without trying to drink it.

Open up the cassette deck.
(no wiki reference here)

Again, shouldn't be that hard if you got the deck out in the first place.

Shake vigorously.

Close the cassette deck.

Reinstall cassette deck in aforementioned vehicle.

Turn on key.

Listen, wait, while cassette deck no longer works anyways because those coins were most likely metal and you actually did "short something out"

Spend $50 at the local WalMart or wherever and buy you an aftermarket CD player, follow the instructions, and install that in place of the OEM cassette deck.

KARMA.
:lame::wtf::loser::newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Barry Jr said:


> Hello All, I have searched for an answer before posting without much help, the speakers in my daughters Maxima have stopped working, we just purchased this car for college and when her speakers went out after one day she is very unhappy, the former owner had little children and as we found out they had filled the cassette deck with COINS??? We pulled as many out as possible there are a few coins left in there. But, the stereo worked fine until she hit a bump and it went out? the speakers, the display is still there? Thinking maybe the coins shorted something out??? But the radio was full of them for years I would assume?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Barry


If the radio itself is not working, then some of those coins found their way to the circuit board and shorted or burned out one or more components. Remove the entire radio from the car; take it apart to remove all the coins. Examine the circuit board for any evidence of damage. Reinstall the radio and if it still doesn't work, then it may be time for a new radio.


----------



## Barry Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

Bahahahahahaha JDGFYKLMNOP WHATEVER. LOL.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Barry Jr said:


> Bahahahahahaha JDGFYKLMNOP WHATEVER. LOL.


I think your CAPS LOCK is stuck.


----------

